# Film Positive Prints



## Tacoma (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a good website that I can get my film positives printed at a decent price?


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Office Depot maybe? If you are just starting out that may be an option for you. They are not very dark so you may want to print 2 and stack them. I think they are also limited to 8.5" x 11" but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## deadbat (Nov 5, 2009)

What is the largest size image you will need to output?


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 31, 2016)

My design is 12" x 18".


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 31, 2016)

wrkalot said:


> Office Depot maybe? If you are just starting out that may be an option for you. They are not very dark so you may want to print 2 and stack them. I think they are also limited to 8.5" x 11" but I'm not sure on that.


Thanks but ya, I went there already and they are limited to standard paper size. I need a larger format like 12" x 18"


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

use another printer outside your local area... I've printed films for all of my competition insidea nd outside my local area- it is actually good to help the locals out in case you get in abind and your competition can bail you out as well... You'll be surprised what you can do if you ask..


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

Tacoma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good website that I can get my film positives printed at a decent price?


Montageclothing.com
Greg is rad, he's on Long Island...not sure where you are but I believe he will ship.
Maybe someone on here will help you out?!??
Good luck!


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you for the link. Yes, it looks like your guy Greg provides a number of useful services for my screen printing. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

Tacoma said:


> Thank you for the link. Yes, it looks like your guy Greg provides a number of useful services for my screen printing. I greatly appreciate it!


I took a ryonet screen printing class at his place. Also took an adobe class from him. The guy knows his stuff!!! Super nice guy too.


----------

